
MongooseIM version 1.6: Riak, DevOps and more - andradinu
https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/mongooseim-1-6-riak-devops-love-and-so-much-more.html
======
evook
Non-Redirect Link: [https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/mongooseim-1-6-riak-
de...](https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/mongooseim-1-6-riak-devops-love-
and-so-much-more.html)

The original got captured by my filters.

I have some huge MongooseIM Nodes in production, unfortunatly RIAK is not an
Option for us.

~~~
styluss
Which requirement that you have excludes Riak?

~~~
evook
For authentication and vCards we're using a custom LDAP backend. And XEP-0313
Message Archive Management didn't exist when we had to implement a custom
solution, especially on behalf of german archive law §146AO and §239HGB. We
did put a lot individual developement in a solution I can't economically
justify burying now.

------
s0l1dsnak3123
How does this compare to Ejabberd and Prosody?

~~~
ak1394
MongooseIM is a fork of Ejabberd. One feature I liked about it when I had a
look at it (that was while ago) that it had websockets support which Ejabberd
didn't have back then.

------
lopatin
Does anyone have experience with Riak vs Mnesia as a backend for the various
Erlang XMPP servers?

